# Alcohol, Sex and bloody IBS



## kevinjw1981 (Nov 25, 2002)

I am just curious - there are a lot of people on here that seem to have problems with their day-to-day life... I am wonderiong if I am the only person who's IBS seems to sometimes effect their sex life??? sometimes when i feel bloated or have cramps it can put me off or I get cramps half way through and it is really annoying me and my partner... I was with my partner when I seemed to mystyriously have got this problem, but she is supportive. I am wondering if anyone else has had these probs and what they have done to solve them!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi! nice to meet another UKer! Yes, i believe others do have problems with their sex lives, there have been a few threads about it on the board before.Unfortunately i don't really have any advice there. Maybe you could take a couple of imodium before just to make sure you are safe? I don't know. I can understand the problem for women because there is only a thin area separeating the two *passages* if you know what i mean.You could try posting this on the Adults Issues Forum http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...i?ubb=forum&f=7 What are your symptoms? Are you taking any medication at all? Let us know and we'll see if there is anyway to help!Hope your ok!Spliffy


----------



## kevinjw1981 (Nov 25, 2002)

I am on fybogel... that horrible orange juice lookalike stuff..... not the greatest of things to be drinking twice a day!!!! that is what I am on....


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Are you constipation predominant?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Kev,Ugh, the IBS really sucks when it affects sex *argh* The one thing that should be guarenteed to cheer you up, make you feel relaxed, loved, happy and carefree and still the bowels try and interupt!I'm obviously not going to experience the same pain as you, just cos my bits are arranged differently *hehe* but yep, i have quite often been feeling okay and then got stabbing stomach pains half ways through...On the plus side, sometimes sex has made me feel better when earlier in the day or whenever, i havn't felt well xI'm by no means an expert, but taking it slow can help...Good luck xThis is weird talking about sex


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Tell me about it!!I get my boyfriend to look at this bulletin board because sometimes he doesnt understand why I dont feel like it and he blames himself. Very frustrating because I love him sooooooo much!I dont really have any advice because Im looking for some myself. I can say tho it helps to be in a trusting relationship (gee I sound like an old granny!!) where your partner understands what your symptoms are.Good luckDaniXXXXXX


----------

